# Annals of Beleriand



## Melko Belcha (Mar 23, 2003)

*Annuals of Beleriand*

I made this off of information found in The War of the Jewels, The Silmarillion, and The Complete Guide to Middle-earth. I have made some additions from my own thoughts that I have no evidence for. I am sure there is mistakes and that is why I am posting it, any thoughts, additions, admissions, or just anything please let me know
THE ANNUALS OF BELERIAND

FIRST AGE ~ 590 Sun Years
1 ~ Sun rises in the West, Men awake, Fingolfin marches into Hithlum
2 ~ Fingolfin marches to Angband and then retreats to Hithlum
5 ~ Fingon rescues Maedhros
6 ~ Angrod meets with Thingol
c.7 - 20 ~ Noldor spread throughout the North
c.9 ~ Melkor hears of Men and leaves Angband
21 ~ Mereth Aderthad
50 ~ Ulmo comes to Turgon and Finrod with forebodding dreams
52 ~ Finrod finds Nargothrond, Galadriel meets Celeborn
53 ~ Turgon is led by Ulmo to Tumladen
c.55 ~ Melkor returns from the East
60 ~ Dagor Aglareb
60 - 455 ~ Siege of Angband
64 ~ Turgon begins building Gondolin
65 ~ Noldor rebuild the Falas and raise Barad Nimras
67 ~ Thingol learns of the Kinslaying, bans Quenya
102 ~ Nargothrond completed
116 ~ Gondolin completed, Ulmo comes to Turgon in Nevrast
150 ~ Caranthir meets Naugrim
155 ~ Orcs attack Hithlum
c.175 ~ Men who forsake the Western March settle in Eriador in the region of Bree
260 ~ First appearance of Glaurung
262 ~ Birth of Beor
282 ~ Birth of Marach
310 ~ Finrod meets the Beor and the Edain, Beor leads his people to Estolad
311 ~ Finrod returns to Nargothrond, Beor becomes Finrod's vassal
312 ~ The Haladin cross the Ered Luin and settle in Thargelion
313 ~ Marach leads his people over the Ered Luin and settle in Estolad
316 ~ Aredhel leaves Gondolin and meets Eol
320 ~ Maeglin born
330 - 380 ~ Edain move throughout Beleriand and settle with the Eldar
341 ~ Birth of Haleth
355 ~ Death of Beor
369 ~ Bereg returns to Eriador
375 ~ Orcs attack the Haladin, Death of Halad, Haleth leads her people to Estolad
376 ~ Death of Marach
390 ~ Birth of Hador
390 - 391 ~ Haleth leads her people to Brethil
400 ~ Aredhel and Maeglin come to Gondolin, , Death of Aredhel, Death of Eol
405 - 415 ~ Hador lives in the house of Fingolfin
410 ~ Ladros is given to the House of Beor
416 ~ Fingolfin gives Dor-lomin to the House of Hador
420 ~ Death of Haleth
432 ~ Beren born
441 ~ Hurin born
443 ~ Morwen born
444 ~ Huor born
450 ~ Rian born
455 - 456 ~ Dagor Bragollach
456 ~ Death of Fingolfin, Death of Hador, Death of Gundor, Gil-galad is sent to 
the Falas, Morwen and Rian come to Dor-lomin
457 ~ Sauron takes Minas Tirith, Orodeth comes to Nargothrond
458 ~ Beleg and Halmir defend the Crossing of Teiglin, Hurin and Huor come 
to Gondolin
459 ~ Hurin and Huor return to Dor-lomin
460 ~ Death of Barahir and Outlaws
462 ~ Orcs attack Hithlum, Death of Galdor
463 ~ Swarthy Men come to Beleriand
464 ~ Hurin weds Morwen, Beren flees Dorthonion, Beren sees Luthien, 
Turin born
465 ~ Beren meets Luthien, Beren meets Thingol and takes on Quest, Battle of 
Finrod and Sauron, Death of Finrod, Sauron defeated by Luthien and Huan,
Beren wounded by Curufin, Birth of Brandir
466 ~ Beren and Luthien steal a Silmaril from Morgoth and return to Doriath, The 
Hunt of the Wolf. Death of Beren, Death of Huan
467 ~ Luthien dies and sings before Mandos
469 ~ Maedhros drives orcs out of Beleriand and Dorthonion, Beren and Luthien
return to life and move to Ossiriand
470 ~ Dior born
472 ~ Huor weds Rian
473 ~ Niraeth Arnoediad, Death of Fingon, Death of Huor, Hurin captured, 
Turin comes to Doriath, Tuor born
474 ~ Nienor born, Fall of the Falas
c475 - 480 ~ Three Elven ships sail down the coast to the Bay of Belfalas and build the Haven
of Edhellond
482 - 485 ~ Turin fights on the borders of Doriath with Beleg
485 ~ Death of Saeros, Turin flees from Doriath
486 ~ Beleg finds Turin, Turin comes to Amon Rudh
487 ~ Beleg returns to Turin, The Land of Bow and Helm, Turin captured, Death 
of Beleg
487 - 496 ~ Turin dwells in Nargothrond
490 ~ Tuor enslaved
492 ~ Tuor escapes
494 ~ Morwen and Nienor come to Doriath
496 ~ Glaurung destroyes Nargothrond, Turin comes to Dor-lomin, Tuor comes 
to Nevrast
496 - 497 ~ The Fell Winter
497 ~ Turin comes to Brethil, Morwen lost, Nienor put under spell, Turin finds 
Nienor, Tuor comes to Gondolin, Dior weds Nimloth
500 ~ Turin weds Nienor
501 ~ Death of Glaurung, Death of Turin, Death of Nienor, Death of Brandir, 
Mim comes to Nargothrond
502 ~ Hurin released, Death of Morwen, Death of Mim, Hurin brings the 
Nauglamir to Thingol, Gondolin reveiled to Melkor
503 ~ Tuor weds Idril
504 ~ Earendil born
505 ~ Nauglamir remade, Death of Thingol, Naugrim attack Doriath, Melian 
returns to Valinor, Beren recaptures Nauglamir, Elwing born
506 ~ Dior comes to Doriath and becomes King
507 ~ Death of Beren and Luthien, Nauglamir comes to Dior
508 ~ The Sons of Feanor demand Dior to give up the Silmaril
509 ~ Second Kinslaying, Death of Dior, Menegroth destroyed, Elwing flees to 
the Havens with the Nauglamir
510 ~ Maeglin captured by Melkor
511 ~ Fall of Gondolin, Death of Turgon, Death of Maeglin, Death of Glorfindel
515 ~ Tuor leads people to the Havens
530 ~ Tuor and Idril sail into the West, Earendil and Elwing wed
532 ~ Elrond and Elros born
534 ~ Earendil sets sail 
538 ~ Third Kinslaying, Havens destroyed, Elwing casts herself into the sea, 
Elwing comes to Earendil in the form of a bird
542 ~ Earendil and Elwing come to Valinor and sails into the sky
542 - 545 ~ The Host of the Valar come to Middle-earth
545 - 587 ~ The War of Wrath
587 ~ Melkor overthrown and cast through the Door of Night, Maedhros and 
Maglor still Silmarils
587 - 590 ~ Elves begin sailing over the sea or return to Middle-earth, Eonwe 
teachs the Edain, Beleriand sinks below the sea


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow... You didn't happen to do this all from memory did you?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 23, 2003)

Wo, nicely done; on both threads. 
haha, from memory, yeah right. Personnally I can never remember any specific dates of events in Tolkien's works.. But excelent work.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *Wow... You didn't happen to do this all from memory did you? *


No I have it on word pad so I copied and pasted it here.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 5, 2003)

What about the date of death of Hùrin, what are your estimates about it? 
Otherwise Very Nice and Helpful.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 5, 2003)

This is the one from the Encyclopedia of Arda,
I'd have to say that your's is much better though.



c. 1 Dagor-nuin-Giliath. 
c. 1 Awakening of Men in Hildórien. 
c. 1 Return of the Noldor to Middle-earth. Death of Fëanor. 
c. 50 Journey of Turgon and Finrod. 
c. 75 Dagor Aglareb. The Siege of Angband is set by the Princes of the Noldor. 
c. 100 Foundation of Nargothrond. 
c. 126 Completion of Gondolin. Turgon's people begin the migration from Nevrast 
c. 265 Glaurung ravages Beleriand, but is driven back to Angband
c. 305 Men are discovered in Ossiriand by Finrod Felagund. 
320 Likely year of Maeglin's birth in Nan Elmoth. 
c. 345 Death of Eöl the Dark Elf. 
c. 345 Return of Aredhel and Maeglin to Gondolin. 
389 Birth of Hador, later Lord of Dor-lómin. 
c. 435 Approximate date of the birth of Haldir of the Haladin. 
439 Birth of Húrin Thalion, later Lord of Dor-lómin. 
c. 443 Approximate date for the birth of Beren Erchamion. 
c. 445 Birth of Ereinion, later called Gil-galad. 
c. 450 Birth of Larnach. 
455 Dagor Bragollach. Breaking of the Siege of Angband. 
Celegorm and Curufin flee Himlad for Nargothrond. 
Húrin and Huor are brought to Gondolin by Thorondor. 
Fingolfin slain in single combat with Morgoth. 
456 Húrin and Huor return out of Gondolin to Dor-lómin. 
457 Capture of Minas Tirith by the forces of Sauron. 
462 Galdor is slain in the siege of Barad Eithel. 
463 Beren first comes upon Lúthien. 
Birth of Túrin in Dor-lómin. 
c. 465 Celegorm and Curufin are exiled from Nargothrond and journey to Himring. 
c. 468 Finrod and Beren are imprisoned in Tol-in-Gaurhoth. Finrod is slain by a werewolf, but Beren is rescued by Lúthien. 
469 Beren and Lúthien achieve the Quest of the Silmaril. 
The Hunting of the Wolf. 
471 The Nirnaeth Arnoediad. 
Fingon is slain in the Nirnaeth. Turgon becomes High King of the Noldor. 
Huor is slain in the Fen of Serech, and Húrin is captured by Morgoth. 
Birth of Tuor. 
472 Siege and capture of the Havens of Brithombar and Eglarest. 
c. 475 Birth of Dior Eluchíl on Tol Galen. 
c. 494 Approximate date of the reforging of Gurthang. 
495 The coming of Tuor to Gondolin. 
Sack of Nargothrond. 
498 Slaying of Glaurung, and deaths of Túrin Turambar and Nienor Níniel in Brethil. 
499 Release of Hûrin from Angband. 
c. 500 Death of Larnach. 
c. 500 Death of Húrin Thalion. 
c. 500 Approximate date of the birth of Elwing. 
c. 500 Approximate date Hurin's coming to the ruins Nargothrond. There, he slays Mîm, last of the Petty-dwarves. 
c. 502 Death of Thingol. 
c. 504 Journey of Dior to Doriath. 
c. 505 Assault by the Sons of Fëanor on Menegroth. Dior, Celegorm, Curufin and Caranthir are all slain. 
c. 505 Deaths of Beren and Lúthien. 
510 Fall of Gondolin and death of Turgon. 
Glorfindel slays a Balrog in the Encircling Mountains, and is himself slain. 
c. 525 Approximate date of the birth of Elrond and Elros. 
c. 560 Tuor and Idril sail into the West in the ship Eärrámë 
c. 583 War of Wrath and the destruction of Beleriand. 
c. 583 Angband is destroyed and Morgoth is banished from the World.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes this one is okay too but that one is complete and help to counter my confusion about the Tree Years and is a more detailed one


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 7, 2003)

It's a great timeline, but there is no death for Argon, who died in Y.O.S 2. It's also good to see no death for Amras there since technically he died before the years of sun +moon were counted.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmm, I don't recall the boiling temperature of Argon, but I doubt even "Dragon-fire" could slay him..um, I mean it.


----------

